# Where do tree services pay to dump the wood?



## Illinibrew (Jan 8, 2009)

I was driving home and kept thinking about how I read so much about tree companies having to pay to dump logs. Do they take it to the same exchange/dump station my trash goes too? Does anyone ever stop by the dump and cut your wood from there? My exchange center isn't so far away. If these tree services (who I'd gladly take it from them before they pay) are dumping it there does that mean it's just waiting for me to ask permission to remove for firewood?


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 8, 2009)

*Where they take logs....*

I work for my friend. We have a gravel yard, roll-off trucks, dump trucks, and a lot of excavating equipment. All of this is sitting in a really large service yard with tons of available space. There are a few arborist companies locally that dump a lot of logs here at our lot. If it looks like useable firewood, we don't charge them a dime. If it's mixed debris....including twigs, leafs, grass we charge them by the cubic yard. Needless to say they tend to just brings us logs. Interestingly the closer we get to winter the less logs we see and short-stumps, and tree-crotches become more common. 

Most C+D (Construction and Demolition) Landfills do not take stumps, logs, trees or brush. Some do however if they have a county permit to do so (at least in ohio). To take this type of dendrology material the county has to approve of it. Charge at C+D fill is typically by the cubic yard.

Solid Waste Landfills may or may not take logs. I have been in almost all the solid waste fills here in the buckeye state and I never see any. 
Hope this helps. Solid Waste fills charge by tonnage. Around 35 to 40 dollars a ton.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 8, 2009)

if I can't find someone to take it then it goes to the city dump and they give it away free, if you see a crew working stop and ask, most of the time they'll be glad to let you have it because they get paid to get rid of it so if you take it then it's easier on them.


----------



## Heavyopp (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a wood recycling place that most guys go to around here.

It's something like 9$ per yard to dump logs and 11$ per yard to dump stumps. They go by the size of the truck. 

The place puts it through a tub grinder and then sells it back as landscape mulch at $13 per yard. They sell topsoil from the stumps too. 

They're always busy. 

If you can catch the trucks before they get in the gate the drivers are happy to dump the wood elswhere. Just need to have a decent place where they can dump. Saves them $$$.


Jer


----------



## treevet (Jan 8, 2009)

I have no problem getting rid of reasonable sizes of wood if it is the right species. If they are huge crane loaded pieces or real garbage wood (ailanthus, willow, etc.) then I take it to a dump locally and pay $100 plus to dump. If any rooted tree stumps they are 100.00 ea. 

You have to be aware there may be consequences to asking tree companies to dump in your yard. You can get concrete filled stuff, rotten stuff, difficult to split stuff, but worse of all you might get gigantic stuff. I was told recently by someone that asked a tree company to give them a load of wood anytime...they dumped a load of crane logs and one was 5 foot dia. silver maple 20 feet long with multi crotches. Nearly impossible to cut or split by a HO and not worth it if you could.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 8, 2009)

treevet said:


> I have no problem getting rid of reasonable sizes of wood if it is the right species. If they are huge crane loaded pieces or real garbage wood (ailanthus, willow, etc.) then I take it to a dump locally and pay $100 plus to dump. If any rooted tree stumps they are 100.00 ea.
> 
> You have to be aware there may be consequences to asking tree companies to dump in your yard. You can get concrete filled stuff, rotten stuff, difficult to split stuff, but worse of all you might get gigantic stuff. I was told recently by someone that asked a tree company to give them a load of wood anytime...they dumped a load of crane logs and one was 5 foot dia. silver maple 20 feet long with multi crotches. Nearly impossible to cut or split by a HO and not worth it if you could.



TreeVet, that is exactly what I've been getting from the local tree services as of the last couple months at out service yard. A bunch of crotchy junk-wood (yes that is now an official species). It's all dirty, and certainly ain't worth spending my time on. I leave it for the boss to split and let him take it all home to put in his outdoor wood burner. He doesn't seem to mind, or at least doesn't notice how he's destroying is little 025 along with those expensive stihl chains. I just laughed at him when he said "you ought to get your big husky over here and break it in"....I promptly hopped in my toyota and got the hell out of there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treevet (Jan 8, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> TreeVet, that is exactly what I've been getting from the local tree services as of the last couple months at out service yard. A bunch of crotchy junk-wood (yes that is now an official species). It's all dirty, and certainly ain't worth spending my time on. I leave it for the boss to split and let him take it all home to put in his outdoor wood burner. He doesn't seem to mind, or at least doesn't notice how he's destroying is little 025 along with those expensive stihl chains. I just laughed at him when he said "you ought to get your big husky over here and break it in"....I promptly hopped in my toyota and got the hell out of there:hmm3grin2orange:



At least he didn't try to borrow it like they usually do. 

Most tree guys sell wood. So if they are givin any away you can count on it being undesirable. (me included)


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Jan 9, 2009)

Around here alot of the logs from tree companies end up in mulch yard. The benefit there is that they take anything wood and it can be mixed loads.(logs with chips.) Last time I dumped there about a year ago chips were free, brush and limbs up to 6" were $3.00 a cubic yard or $10.00 for a full size pickup load, logs from 6" to 18"-20" was $6.00 a cubic yard anything larger and all stumps were $10.00 a cubic yard. If you had excessive dirt on your stumps it was an extra $5.00 per yard.


----------



## treevet (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 14 ton booming truck crane and use a sub with, among others, a 50ton crane and we do many huge tree removals. I also have a Vermeer BC 2000 treechipper with a 200 horsepower Cummins.

The commercial grinding lots do not like this huge stuff. Even relatively small dia. logs have to be cut to approx. 4' lengths. You pay a rel. small fee to dump. 

We go to one spot that just reopened (closed by fire dept. of city) that uses our and other's chips to fuel the whole operation of their huge plant. They have been forced to have each company that comes through the gate sign a contract that loads will be just "clean" chips. If not they have to "take back the load".


----------



## Illinibrew (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## Heavyopp (Jan 9, 2009)

1st off let me say that around here is central NJ. There just isn't that much of a firewood business here. 

There is a ton of tree cutters. Most guys don't have the space to process and store wood.

I would never, and I mean never give any tree co free dumping permission on my property. I need to be present and see every load. 

There is alot of junk wood around here. Concrete filled and all.


Jer


----------



## treevet (Jan 9, 2009)

What part of Jersey Heavyop? I used to run a business out of and live in Flemington New Jersey.


----------



## powerstroke73L (Jan 9, 2009)

Heavyopp said:


> 1st off let me say that around here is central NJ. There just isn't that much of a firewood business here.
> 
> There is a ton of tree cutters. Most guys don't have the space to process and store wood.
> 
> ...



I don't know where you're located but I'm in Northwestern Hunterdon County and I commute through Hopewell on Route 518. After that last ice storm there were tree removal service trucks up and down the section between Route 31 and Main Street in the Borough. I didn't have time to stop and ask where they were getting rid of the wood, but it makes me wonder where its all going. I can't handle tri-axle loads of huge logs, but I could handle rounds or even 3-4' log lengths up to about 36" diameter. I agree though, you're taking a gamble if you're not home and giving the tree company permission to dump.


----------



## treevet (Jan 9, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> I don't know where you're located but I'm in Northwestern Hunterdon County and I commute through Hopewell on Route 518. After that last ice storm there were tree removal service trucks up and down the section between Route 31 and Main Street in the Borough. I didn't have time to stop and ask where they were getting rid of the wood, but it makes me wonder where its all going. I can't handle tri-axle loads of huge logs, but I could handle rounds or even 3-4' log lengths up to about 36" diameter. I agree though, you're taking a gamble if you're not home and giving the tree company permission to dump.



Bish Sales still there in Hopewell? Saws and arb supplies on 31. My sis still lives in Sergeantsville. Bro lives in Morristown.


----------



## powerstroke73L (Jan 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Bish Sales still there in Hopewell? Saws and arb supplies on 31. My sis still lives in Sergeantsville. Bro lives in Morristown.



Yep-my main saw right now is an ECHO CS-400 (laugh if you must) and I go to them for everything since they're an ECHO/Husky dealer. Great people.


----------



## treevet (Jan 9, 2009)

powerstroke73L said:


> Yep-my main saw right now is an ECHO CS-400 (laugh if you must) and I go to them for everything since they're an ECHO/Husky dealer. Great people.



Don Bish cannot possibly be still alive? I bought one of the first echo's made from his shop. I ve been all Stihl for decades tho.


----------



## powerstroke73L (Jan 9, 2009)

treevet said:


> Don Bish cannot possibly be still alive? I bought one of the first echo's made from his shop. I ve been all Stihl for decades tho.



The son maybe? I don't know anyone's name-the guy I deal with is a pretty husky dude, probably about 6'3" with a mustache, maybe late 30s early 40s.


----------



## Heavyopp (Jan 10, 2009)

treevet said:


> What part of Jersey Heavyop? I used to run a business out of and live in Flemington New Jersey.




I'm 20 minutes from Flemington.

Middlesex county --- Piscataway area.


Jer


----------

